# No doy abasto



## Cracker Jack

Com és diu ''No doy abasto'' en català.  Serian correcte les frases següents:

- No puc més. 
- No puc superar.
- No puc venço.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

Hola,

La segona i la tercera no les he sentides mai. La segona sona imcompleta i la tercera em sona estranya...

Jo simplement dic "no dono abast" o "no puc amb tot".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Dixie.  Aleshores, la traducció d'abasto és abast.  He vist aquesta paraula i segons el diccionari abast vol dir alcance.

De fet, he llegit alguns advertiments als paperets que acompanyen els medicaments o botelles ''Manteneu fora a l'abast dels nens.''

Per exemple arribo a casa després d'un dia aclaparador.  Malgrat les dificultats, em quedan mes coses per aconseguir.  No puc més.  Doncs, segons la teva resposta, és correcte dir 
- No dono abast ?


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

Jo dic *no dono a l'abast*.

Copio el que diu el diccionari _open-source_ Anglès-Català/Català-Anglès DACCO:

abast

_n_   			     (m) reach / extent

_expr_ a l'abast                  
within reach

_expr_ donar l'abast                  
to manage
no dono l'abast (tinc massa coses per fer i no puc fer-les totes) - i can't manage (i have too many things to do and can't do them all)
com t'ho fas per donar l'abast?(com aconsegueixes fer tanta feina?) - how do you manage? (how do you get so much work done?)
n.b: this expression is used mainly in negative sentences and questions. the expression is sometimes used with the preposition 'a' (donar a l'abast) by native speakers, but it is not recommended that learners copy this practise as it is not accepted by normative dictionaries.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> "no dono abast"


  Ostres, no ho havia sentit mai!



ernest_ said:


> Jo dic *no dono a l'abast*.


 Ho dic com l'Ernest...


----------



## betulina

Hola,

La forma normativa és "*donar l'abast*", sense la _a_ després de _donar_, tal com apareix a la citació de l'Ernest



> _expr_ donar l'abast
> to manage
> no dono l'abast (tinc massa coses per fer i no puc fer-les totes) - i can't manage (i have too many things to do and can't do them all)
> com t'ho fas per donar l'abast?(com aconsegueixes fer tanta feina?) - how do you manage? (how do you get so much work done?)
> n.b: this expression is used mainly in negative sentences and questions. the expression is sometimes used with the preposition 'a' (donar a l'abast) by native speakers, but it is not recommended that learners copy this practise as it is not accepted by normative dictionaries.



i al DIEC



> *1 *_4 _ [LC]  donar l’abast Abastar a fer una tasca. Eren quatre a despatxar; però hi havia tants de compradors, que no donaven l’abast.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

D'on deu sortir aquesta "a" que incorporem l'Ernest i jo???


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> D'on deu sortir aquesta "a" que incorporem l'Ernest i jo???



Això és el que m'agradaria saber...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies ernest, TPS i bet.  La bet té raó.  Segons el diccionari del www.grec.net és donar l'abast sense la a.


*6 **donar l'abast* Abastar a fer una tasca. _Érem molts, però no donàvem l'abast. __
_


----------

